# Alberta



## David Baxter PhD (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## Banned (Sep 12, 2014)

Yup that's what it looked like here the last few days.  It's supposed to be warm this weekend though and most of the snow has melted already.  It was crazy though - the schools and offices had snow days, so many without power, people in the grocery store dressed like it's February.  Good old Alberta weather for ya.


----------

